
Show HN: Node-Rem: Rest Express Mongo in TypeScript, Passport, JWT, Docker, APIs - ngduc
https://github.com/ngduc/node-rem
======
yodon
This looks amazing. The problem is the surface area is so high the amount of
time required to assess, evaluate, learn, and determine whether it's really a
good architecture is probably prohibitively high. I wish I had a solution or a
recommendation for how to get around this problem. I'm currently exploring AWS
Amplify which isn't the same by any stretch of the imagination but offers a
not terribly dissimilar set of benefits. I already know Amplify is far from
perfect and I wish it used a different DB on the back end but at least I know
it's well documented, surrounded by tons of blog posts, and likely to be
maintained for the foreseeable future.

~~~
ngduc
Thanks! If you meant amplify-js, it's new to be but it looks interesting. They
have a lot of ready-to-use aws services, not sure if they let us swap or
choose alternatives. I'll check it out.

------
ngduc
I've just added initData, userNote model, listUserNotes.

